# Septa Silverliner V's



## Acela150 (Mar 3, 2010)

The Pilot cars have arrived at Wayne Junction

Hereis a link to photos that were taken while it was being transported from the city to Wayne Junction.

http://www.trainweb.org/phillynrhs/RPOTD100303.html

Steve


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 4, 2010)

For anyone who is wondering why the cars were transported by truck, the connection between the SEPTA Roberts Yard and CXS has been temporarily severed due to a CSX track lowering project. The truck option was considered better than other, more circuitous rail routes.

These testing cars were assembled in Korea and delivered by ship to the Packer Avenue Marine Terminal in South Philadelphia. The production cars will be assembled in Philadelphia.


----------



## nomis (Mar 5, 2010)

My 'candid' shot from this morning's commute. Instead of going to work, this is enroute to PHL Airport to Chicago ...

http://nomis.rrpicturearchives.net/showPic...aspx?id=1966773


----------



## nomis (Apr 13, 2010)

Here are my pics from this morning's pre-preview session. I had to duck out as they were starting the News Conference.

http://nomis.rrpicturearchives.net/archive...s.aspx?id=55744


----------

